# Crates for Expedition



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Does any mfg make a crate system to fit a new expedition with these requirements:

must be very suitable for warm weather and lots of ventilation (Florida)
2 crates side by side
storage drawer underneath.
Aluminum


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a Chevy Suburban, and did some shopping around recently. 

Truck Vault makes a nice system, for a huge price tag - $1000 for a crate!!! Plus they weigh a ton.

Check out this site for drawers: http://www.suvcargocaddy.com/

I then added two nice wire crates on top of the drawer units. They are all light weight enough to take out when I need to haul some stuff w/out the dogs. All of this for a fraction of the cost of most systems.

The other unit I looked at was harder to take in and out since it was heavy, but not too pricey. You may want ot look at them though:
http://www.huntingkennel.com

Good luck


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

I bought a Deer Creek box. You can choose fro a number of different options. You can see their products at www.deer-creek.org. I live in Arkansas so insulation during hot weather was extremely important to me as well. I'd highly recommend their product.


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

Call Ainley, they can make custom one's for under $1000.....


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

$23.99 for large :wink: 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...3&ref=3167&subref=AA&N=2001+113233+2147015572


----------

